# Gpk



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

I found these of GPK in a collection of GKZ stuff.

I think they are maybe 1925'ish ?? 

David
+


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

I like the picture of what I presume are the staff, including the dog.


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

The main aerials are similar to those at Grimsby/BYV, forerunner of GKZ, shown in this 1920 view. Brian Faulkner has a view of GPK in his book which he dates 1930 showing GPK with masts, so it is before then. He also says that GPK became permanently manned in 1921, so this may have been 'opening day'. Some of the staff appear to have brass buttons so may be part of the CG watch, so may also suggest it is 'opening day'this.

David
+


----------



## Riccarton (Mar 23, 2009)

In the 1950's and 1960's GPK had two wooden lattice masts and latterly remote aerials on the adjacent golf course.
There was a manned Coastguard watch station located next to the GPK building.

Ron McMurtrie


----------



## sparks69 (Dec 18, 2005)

I cycled through Cullercoats a few weeks ago heading north. What was GCC's QTH in comparison to the coast road ?


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

sparks69 said:


> I cycled through Cullercoats a few weeks ago heading north. What was GCC's QTH in comparison to the coast road ?


Would also like to know it's exact position. I rooted about on Google Earth given a photo I saw on a Google search and my best guess it is shown in this shot, but I'm not sure.


----------



## sparks69 (Dec 18, 2005)

Thanks, now found it. I must have cycled very close to it and never realised it was the old station buildings.
Nice to see it has been put to good use.


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

For info I have put together quickly Coast Station addresses and post codes to google on. QTH's if needed.

David

+


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

........ Thanks .....(Thumb)


----------



## sparks69 (Dec 18, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

Copied from the same guide, here are the QTH's........................


David
+


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

If you google on LN12 2NE you will find the dereliction that was GKZ, but at least the site has been put to good use during the summer..........

David
+


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

This is a shot from Google Earth streetview, dated June last year.


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

The 'For Sale' bit is £1.2m, 3 acres and with planning permission for a caravan site. There was a drainage **** just below the bank, and the owner has piped and filled it to give easy access to the promenade. He wanted to build houses or bungalows, but planning rules say no houses within so many metres from the sea, and it is just behind the grass bank !!

The Circus owner has search lights on the big top that play across the sky after dark. It looks amazing, especially when reflecting off rain clouds. It has mystified many locals who have had ideas of 'close encounters' !!!!

David

+


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

On the 'Close Encounters' theme, just to the south of the old station at Sutton on Sea and on the GKZ receiving site, is a 135m mast with microwave dishes giving line of sight QSO to the Pickerell Gas Field offshore. When it was first built, there were several reports of UFO sightings. My comment to the local press was that BT were always keen to attract new business, but......................

The small array on the top is the AIS for this part of the East Coast.

David
+


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

I have checked on the Marine Traffic AIS, and the position quoted in my post #11 above is the position of the WT aerial which was a 'T' strung up between the two masts shown nearest. This view was closing day and taken from the promenade. 

David
+


----------

